# How does the sizing run on Albion saddles?



## sidesaddlegirl (13 May 2009)

I've been looking at some Albion dressage saddles on Saddles Direct and on Ebay but am confused with some of the sizing. Some say MM (is that a double medium? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), some say HH (LOL, Huge Heifer size? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Hattie usually takes a medium to a medium wide so would I need a MM whatever that is? Or do they just go M, MW, etc like normal saddles?

I went on the Albion website but they didn't say anything about the sizing system they use.

Also do the panels tend to be straight or are they curved like Bates/Wintec saddles?

Sorry for all the questions, but there aren't any tack shops around where I live that have any Albion saddles for me to look at so was debating trying a couple from SD.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 May 2009)

Ooops, just saw a thread on the Stable Yard room that HH means high head for TB's with long high withers (with Hattie has). Sooo, does that mean they do the standard M, MW, W, etc sizes paired up with a HH pommel?


----------



## Amymay (13 May 2009)

I've just bought an Albion at the suggestion of my saddler - as they suite the more TB framed horse - rather than the Bates (which I currently have).

I have a MM - my horse having always been a medium fit in his saddle.

As always, I would certainly get a master saddler to come out and look at your horse before buying any saddle.  And then have a saddle professionaly fitted to your horse.

My saddler didn't have any second hand Albions - so having told me exactly what to buy, I got mine from Ebay - and the saddler came yesterday to fit it for me.


----------



## pennyh (13 May 2009)

HH is high head , i've had an albion on 2 of my horses that have both had faorly prominent withers but never needed a HH

i think they are fairly standard size wise , similar to ideal anyway i recon

if you happen to be interested i have an albion legend 5000 dressage saddle MW havanna with suede seat &amp; knee surplus to requirements ( too narrow for my boy now &amp; i'm unlikely to change horse or get a second horse in the forseeable future) in  excellent condition


----------



## Taffster (13 May 2009)

I have the standard ew for my boy he is in ew in other brands too so think they are pertty standard sizes


----------



## sky1234 (13 May 2009)

I have just bought an Albion, and I'm not getting on with it. It fits my horse perfectly, but tips me forward and i feel perched on top. I thought I'd get used to it, but I'm not. 
It's new and i'v had it 6 weeks, oh gosh i hope i dont loose too much money when I change it


----------



## Amymay (13 May 2009)

Did you get it professionaly fitted Sky??


----------



## sky1234 (13 May 2009)

Yes. It fits the horse really well. 

I've had my new boy for just over 6 weeks, and got the saddler to visit a couple of days after he'd arrived, and when I was trying it I just thought it felt a bit odd as my horse was new, etc and I'd be fine once I got used to him. But I'm not so sure now.  Its a GP. 
My last horse had a Black Country GP which I loved, and I sat on a friends horse yesterday who has an Ideal GP saddle, which felt much better for me.
I think I'll call the saddler to see if I can swap to something else. I suppose we concentrate on fitting the saddle to the horse, but it's important to fit it to the rider as well


----------

